# New gun cam video



## beaupower32 (Sep 22, 2010)

Enjoy!

Recently Declassified: 1945 airplane gun camera footage from Japan. [VIDEO]


----------



## Glider (Sep 22, 2010)

I didn't expect to find footage of a pilot in a parachute being shot at.


----------



## beaupower32 (Sep 22, 2010)

The clarity of some of the video in this is amazing. I really like the rocket use. As for the pilot getting shot at, I didnt see any tracers, but again that doesnt mean that the pilot was using tracers.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 22, 2010)

Glider said:


> I didn't expect to find footage of a pilot in a parachute being shot at.



Actually fairly common practice. It is likely just another pass from the prior film where the pilot bails out. It was often used to confirm kills to make another run on the downed airplane and/or the pilot in parachute with the guns switched off, but the camera still on for visual confirmation.

Recently declassified? Rather doubt that. I've seen some of that footage before.

Note the poor strafing discipline amongst allied airplanes. You can image how many of our own pilots suffered from fratricide and shot down over enemy territory with over zealous pilots. This too was not uncommon. Interesting to note that Zemke was a strong advocate to not let his pilots fall into that trap.


----------



## The Basket (Sep 22, 2010)

Dont see the parachute getting fired on.

Another thing is thier is a beach shot and some strafing...you can actually see guys running.

Talk about getting yer day ruined.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 22, 2010)

Some of them I had seen before but there was a lot that I had not seen. I tend to agree with Matt about the guy in the parachute to.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 22, 2010)

Interesting find, thanks for sharing.


----------



## beaupower32 (Sep 22, 2010)

I had my doubts as it being recently declassified. But I found it intresting enough to share anyways.


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 23, 2010)

Interesting footage I haven't seen all before.

On February 17, 1945, Sgt. Suguru Yamazaki of Yokosuka air group of the navy bailed out in the sky of Tokyo but was unfortunately misidentified as a B-29 crew to be killed by the residents on the ground. He was probably tall enough to be misidentified as an American. 

Since then, all navy and army pilots for the mission of the capital defense were requested to sew a national flag on the sleeve.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks Shinpacki-san, interesting info. And Beau, I liked the post and didn't attribute the "recently declassified" to you. It was actually at the top of the page on the link.


----------



## beaupower32 (Sep 23, 2010)

Matt308 said:


> Thanks Shinpacki-san, interesting info. And Beau, I liked the post and didn't attribute the "recently declassified" to you. It was actually at the top of the page on the link.



Its all good Matt, I know what ya ment.


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 23, 2010)

Matt308 said:


> Thanks Shinpacki-san, interesting info. And Beau, I liked the post and didn't attribute the "recently declassified" to you. It was actually at the top of the page on the link.



You are welcome, Matt308


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 23, 2010)

Wow, great pic! Ki-61 Hein, right?


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 24, 2010)

Yes, it is


----------



## ccheese (Sep 24, 2010)

Neat gun cam footage, but recently declassified... I doubt it.

Charles


----------



## CharlesBronson (Sep 25, 2010)

Very good, quite interesting to see how the 50 caliber do ricochet even in soft surfaces.


----------



## skeeter (Sep 26, 2010)

Most of the Japanese planes seemed to burn readily, revealing a lack of self sealing tanks. Do not think the guy in the chute was being machine gunned and, if he was, he was still intact which would be a virtual impossibility with six fifty cal machine guns working. We were not there, however, and do not know why they were firing at targets, especially the dudes running for their lives on the beach. Let's give the American pilots credit for having the manhood to fly so far from base with not a soul holding their hand. Least of all, any of us with 20-20 hindsight.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Sep 26, 2010)

I just played and played repeated times the video ( downloaded converted to .avi and clarified ) and I cant see any hit on the gliding pilot on parachute, is my opinion he was filmed but no fired at.


----------



## VALENGO (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks for share. At 4:07 you can see a rocket passing through a couple of walls before exploding. Really amazing.


----------



## doramide7 (Oct 2, 2010)

Matt308 said:


> Actually fairly common practice. It is likely just another pass from the prior film where the pilot bails out. It was often used to confirm kills to make another run on the downed airplane and/or the pilot in parachute with the guns switched off, but the camera still on for visual confirmation.
> 
> Recently declassified? Rather doubt that. I've seen some of that footage before.
> 
> Note the poor strafing discipline amongst allied airplanes. You can image how many of our own pilots suffered from fratricide and shot down over enemy territory with over zealous pilots. This too was not uncommon. Interesting to note that Zemke was a strong advocate to not let his pilots fall into that trap.



Dont see the parachute getting fired on.

Another thing is thier is a beach shot and some strafing...you can actually see guys running.

Talk about getting yer day ruined.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Oct 17, 2010)

A short one recorded from the aircraft of Hubert Zemke, april 1944.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 18, 2010)

Too bad that was crappy film. Thanks for the post CB. Wish it had been better quality. Not your fault, buddy.


----------



## javlin (Oct 19, 2010)

Some serious flying on some of those strafes those pilots had to be from 50-100' off the deck


----------



## CharlesBronson (Oct 19, 2010)

> too bad that was crappy film. Thanks for the post CB. Wish it had been better quality. Not your fault, buddy.



There are several guncams in the Pathe Archives, unfortunately all with more or less of the same low quality.



> Some serious flying on some of those strafes those pilots had to be from 50-100' off the deck



Yea, and never cease to amaze me the level of destruction that a hail of .50 caliber armor-piercing incendiary ammunition could do.


----------

